# CPU temps too high?



## El_Mayo (Oct 1, 2014)

My i7-4790K is idling around 40 degrees when running every fan at 100% and hitting 96-100 degrees in any type of Prime 95 test and would probably go even higher in Intel Burn test. The motherboard is around 27 degrees which is what I'd expect the CPU to be also.

Voltage is 1.296V (even when the CPU clocks down to 800mhz) (CPU Z)

I've got a Thermalright True Spirit Power 140, and I've tried reseating the heatsink and reapplied thermal paste... but these temps feel way too high and are probably what's limiting my overclocking right now

I can't find a sticky thread about this matter on the forum


----------



## Toothless (Oct 1, 2014)

Looks like you need a better cooler. I'd look at a uh..  This for cooling.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608018


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 1, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> Looks like you need a better cooler. I'd look at a uh..  This for cooling.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608018



The reviews I've read don't point towards this being that bad a cooler

http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=269339

http://www.dvtests.com/thermalright-true-spirit-140-power-test-review/

http://www.play3r.net/reviews/thermalright-true-spirit-140-power-review/8/

So I'm thinking it's something else before I assume the cooler just can't hack it

edit: I'm using a pull fan set up, if that could be a reason? the assumption I made was didn't matter if it was push or pull

I edited some settings in ASUS Suite III, the CPU Power Phase Control, and now the voltages fluctuate when idle instead of remaining a consistent 1.298, but the temps are still high so it's not that


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 1, 2014)

i may lapping the heatsink first, using better paste and using better fan plus improving airflow before thinking of new cooler


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 1, 2014)

El_Mayo said:


> I'm using a pull fan set up, if that could be a reason?



Could be this, but there is an easy test to find out. Due to the open side construction, you may be pulling a lot of the air in from the sides and not getting good flow across the main body of fins. To test it, hold a lighter lit in front of the cooler. If the flame bends in towards the fins, I'd say its fine. You could also just swap the fan and see if temperatures go down.


----------



## 64K (Oct 1, 2014)

El_Mayo said:


> My i7-4790K is idling around 40 degrees when running every fan at 100% and hitting 96-100 degrees in any type of Prime 95 test and would probably go even higher in Intel Burn test. The motherboard is around 27 degrees which is what I'd expect the CPU to be also.
> 
> Voltage is 1.296V (even when the CPU clocks down to 800mhz) (CPU Z)
> 
> ...



Those temps are way too high. Have you checked to see if the heat pipes on your cooler are connected to the plate that rests on your CPU? I'm wondering if it's defective.

Edit: They should be attached to the bottom of the box and not the top.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 1, 2014)

64K said:


> I'm wondering if it's defective.



This is a possibility as well. Only other thing I could think of off the top of my head is that if you do not remove the sticker on the base it would perform like this!


----------



## RealNeil (Oct 1, 2014)

El_Mayo said:


> (CPU Z)



This CPU-Z link that you posted shows a CPU Temp of 36c and that is normal.
 Are you looking at your temps in Celsius or Fahrenheit measurements?


----------



## 64K (Oct 1, 2014)

RealNeil said:


> This CPU-Z link that you posted shows a CPU Temp of 36c and that is normal.
> Are you looking at your temps in Celsius or Fahrenheit measurements?



Yes, but that was under these conditions according to his post.
"Voltage is 1.296V (even when the CPU clocks down to 800mhz) (CPU Z)"

36 celsius is still high and his system would be hitting a lot higher temps than 100 degrees fahreheit under Prime 95 so it can't be confusing farenheit for celsius.


----------



## Ruyki (Oct 1, 2014)

Try using OCCT instead of Prime 95 as your loadtest, it should give better results on haswell.

And you're probably not gonna get 30ish idle temps if you CPU doesn't do the whole drop voltage and clockspeed when it's not under load thing.

What frequency do you run at?


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 1, 2014)

possibly had a heatpipe leak out it does happen if you get a pin hole in it someplace the acetone will leak out and render the pipe useless
I would try a push config on the fan tho
just remember tho you are running at nearly 1.3V and prime95 stresses the FPU so 90C temps are not unheard of with that config
I would also check and make sure the fan speed is being ramped correctly


----------



## RealNeil (Oct 1, 2014)

I read a few reviews on the cooler in question and I see that it supports twin fans in a push/pull configuration. (they even include retention devices for two fans)
I would try setting the power options in BIOS to stock settings, and then add the second fan for a push/pull configuration.


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 1, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> possibly had a heatpipe leak out it does happen if you get a pin hole in it someplace the acetone will leak out and render the pipe useless
> I would try a push config on the fan tho
> just remember tho you are running at nearly 1.3V and prime95 stresses the FPU so 90C temps are not unheard of with that config
> I would also check and make sure the fan speed is being ramped correctly



I agree, I can deal with 90 degrees at 4.4-4.6ghz because when I game I only get up to about 65 degrees
It's the idle temps that make me think something's wrong because the ambient temps are nowhere near 40 degrees



Ruyki said:


> Try using OCCT instead of Prime 95 as your loadtest, it should give better results on haswell.
> 
> And you're probably not gonna get 30ish idle temps if you CPU doesn't do the whole drop voltage and clockspeed when it's not under load thing.
> 
> What frequency do you run at?



Hi there, I found why the voltages weren't reducing, the power saving formula option in AI Suite wasn't enabled. Now I have the voltages reduce when idling, but temps remain the same (???)

CPU Z


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 1, 2014)

before someone comes in and says otherwise 
prime95 does not "overheat" your cpu the reason prime95 causes the spike in heat output is that its using a AVX and high FPU Loads 
if you can't keep the temps under control with prime then you either need less overclock or better cooling


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 1, 2014)

41 degrees in the BIOS! I think the chip is messed up?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Oct 1, 2014)

El_Mayo said:


> 41 degrees in the BIOS! I think the chip is messed up?



Feel the base of your heatsink, if it is not warm(at 40C+) then your mount is wrong.

if the heatsink is hot after sitting idle in the bios, something strange is happening.

I would find it hard to believe the CPU is messed up this early in the troubleshooting unless you got an extremely bunk IHS mount (doubtful).


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 1, 2014)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Feel the base of your heatsink, if it is not warm(at 40C+) then your mount is wrong.
> 
> if the heatsink is hot after sitting idle in the bios, something strange is happening.
> 
> I would find it hard to believe the CPU is messed up this early in the troubleshooting unless you got an extremely bunk IHS mount (doubtful).



It feels warm to touch when idling in Windows

I'm leaving it to sit in the bios with the side open and the CPU fan at 100%... 37 degrees... Slowly coming down to between 34 and 35.  However it doesn't feel warm at all after its been in just the BIOS (I'm trying to reduce voltage to 1.2 to see if that helps)






I will try the stock cooler and if for any reason the temps are *better *then the heatsink is the problem


Update: this doesn't look good at all!






This is with the stock heatsink. Definitely the chip?
I've just filed for an RMA


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 1, 2014)

I think you got a bunk sensor really if your CPU was 80C you would't be-able to touch the heat-sink base for more then a few seconds without EXTREME Discomfort 80c is 176F your avg hot-water at full blast is about 140F
tho on some boards the CPU will go to the maximum performance level while sitting the bios
check the temps with realtemp
http://www.techpowerup.com/realtemp/


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 2, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> I think you got a bunk sensor really if your CPU was 80C you would't be-able to touch the heat-sink base for more then a few seconds without EXTREME Discomfort 80c is 176F your avg hot-water at full blast is about 140F
> tho on some boards the CPU will go to the maximum performance level while sitting the bios
> check the temps with realtemp
> http://www.techpowerup.com/realtemp/



I didn't touch it when it was 80 degrees, I took a pic and turned it off asap as I was worried the chip would mess up or something. Even if it is a busted sensor I'm going to RMA anyway and hopefully get one with a working sensor


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 2, 2014)

80c isn`t hot enough to damage anything


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 2, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> 80c isn`t hot enough to damage anything



Ye true the temps were climbing. I'll still use the  PC with the thermalright cooler until I can get a replacement


----------



## Ruyki (Oct 2, 2014)

But the CPU temp reported in the bios is probably from a sensor located on the motherboard near the CPU socket or in it. If this sensor is faulty, replacing the chip won't help.


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 2, 2014)

Ruyki said:


> But the CPU temp reported in the bios is probably from a sensor located on the motherboard near the CPU socket or in it. If this sensor is faulty, replacing the chip won't help.



I saw similar temps when I loaded into Windows, the temps ballooned up to 95 degrees in Core Temp and the PC shut down. I'll try it again later and see if the temps are different with RealTemp

Update: no difference between real temp and core temp, the idle temps are still high (this is with the *STOCK *cooler now) as you can see the voltages is lower with less load. I've reinstalled Windows 8 and I didn't install ASUS AI Suite III this time round


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 2, 2014)

Update: somewhere inbetween the reinstall of Windows, the reinstallation of the heatsink and the updating of the bios, the temps look at LOT better.

Screenshot is running Small FFTs. I notice that the chip isn't actually doing the 4.4Ghz turbo and the voltage isn't near the usual 1.3, but it's a start


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Oct 5, 2014)

If you had a different chip to test with I'd say do that. Otherwise, if it persists, you might want to RMA the CPU.


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 5, 2014)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> If you had a different chip to test with I'd say do that. Otherwise, if it persists, you might want to RMA the CPU.




Yeah it definitely feels like something's up with the sensor, if you have a look at my screenshot above, compared to what it's doing now, also unlike the above post the chip is actually running at 4.4ghz


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Oct 5, 2014)

Test with stock settings, if it's unusually high see what you can do with intel for a replacement.


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 5, 2014)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> Test with stock settings, if it's unusually high see what you can do with intel for a replacement.



This is completely stock settings. I'm going to try uninstalling AI Suite III, that's the only thing that's different between today and the previous screenshot


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Oct 5, 2014)

OK, probably either a sensor issue or a crappy chip with a LOT of leakage.


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 5, 2014)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> OK, probably either a sensor issue or a crappy chip with a LOT of leakage.



how do u mean leakage? even so I don't know why it's only like this now, but was okay two days ago so I'm confused... load temps when *gaming *have been the same tho, around 60-65, which I guess is the important thing but I don't want the full load to be ridiculously high cos I can't stress test my overclocks


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Oct 5, 2014)

All chips have some leakage current through the transistor gates and the insulators, due to the small scale, some chips leak more than others and therefore get hotter under higher loads, could be that your chip has unusally high leakage on certain parts of it, but if your temperatures in games and any of your normal tasks are not unusual, I would not worry too much. If you are going to be doing a lot of video rendering or something like that I guess it might become a problem.

Prime95 represents an absolute worst case scenario temperature wise, and even if you run into throttling while running prime95, in many cases you can be alright under normal circumstances.


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 5, 2014)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> All chips have some leakage current through the transistor gates and the insulators, due to the small scale, some chips leak more than others and therefore get hotter under higher loads, could be that your chip has unusally high leakage on certain parts of it, but if your temperatures in games and any of your normal tasks are not unusual, I would not worry too much. If you are going to be doing a lot of video rendering or something like that I guess it might become a problem.
> 
> Prime95 represents an absolute worst case scenario temperature wise, and even if you run into throttling while running prime95, in many cases you can be alright under normal circumstances.



I will be editing and rendering tho 

how do I test it's the sensors before RMAing the chip? after all the chip was hitting 78 degrees in the bios a few days ago... then all of a sudden was fine (34 degrees)


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Oct 5, 2014)

Run it through your rendering workload, if that is problematic you will want to dig deeper.

Have you checked your fan speeds? Does it spin up under load, how hot is the top of the fin stack getting? If it's not heating up a lot, you might be looking at a faulty heatsink/heatpipe or bad mount.

4GHz on haswell is a really tall order for the stock heatsink, I was having trouble in P95 with a 3.3GHz i5 4440, so that doesn't really say too much. But if you are hitting 80c idle with the stock HS it does pretty much eliminate any of the faulty heatsink possibilities. In which case it almost certainly is the chip.


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 5, 2014)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> Run it through your rendering workload, if that is problematic you will want to dig deeper.
> 
> Have you checked your fan speeds? Does it spin up under load, how hot is the top of the fin stack getting? If it's not heating up a lot, you might be looking at a faulty heatsink/heatpipe or bad mount.
> 
> 4GHz on haswell is a really tall order for the stock heatsink, I was having trouble in P95 with a 3.3GHz i5 4440, so that doesn't really say too much. But if you are hitting 80c idle with the stock HS it does pretty much eliminate any of the faulty heatsink possibilities. In which case it almost certainly is the chip.



oh yeah the fan's are alright, they run up to 100% when under load.

Also I'm not using the stock heatsink atm! I was saying how it was reaching 78 degrees in the bios with a stock cooler possibly indicative of a bad sensor.

My idle temps are around 32 degrees atm with my Thermalright but I've done some reading and people are saying not to use Prime95 version 27.9 or newer with Haswell. I'm running AIDA64 stability test at stock settings now and I'm getting more acceptable temps. Having a look at Core Temp right now it's saying the Power drawn is around 100 watts. When I run Prime95 however it gets up to 170W? maybe that's why people on forums say not to use Prime with Haswell?

edit: don't mean to be tedious with these questions, it's just that *Aria* have a shit policy of charging you up to £20 if they find no fault with your return, as well as the cost of returning the item to you and they won't refund the cost of sending the item to them in the first place if they find no fault


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Oct 5, 2014)

At 170w load your temps seem normal. Try re-doing your overclocks with something else for load tests.

What thermal paste are you using?


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 9, 2014)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> At 170w load your temps seem normal. Try re-doing your overclocks with something else for load tests.
> 
> What thermal paste are you using?



Cheap chinese stuff presumably, £1.50 for 30g, everything's been looking good this past week, temps have looked normal, maxing out around 81 under full load with AIDA 64 at 1.24V


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 10, 2014)

81 degrees at 1.24V is still on the high side, but nothing to worry about. However AIDA is not very intensive, in no way comparable to full throttle Prime95. If you want consistent testing, use consistent testing methods, in other words, go Prime95 again or you don't know anything.

I think you had a pretty bad mount in the first place, or too much paste, or the paste itself is crappy, or a combination of these things (especially when adding in just a pull configuration, which is often less effective than a push on the CPU heatsink and a pull on the rear case fan -> ideal setup for 2 fan cases.


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 10, 2014)

Vayra86 said:


> 81 degrees at 1.24V is still on the high side, but nothing to worry about.
> 
> I think you had a pretty bad mount in the first place, or too much paste.



At full load? What kinda temps should I be aiming for? It's more likely it's too much paste, I tried to do a tiny blob


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 10, 2014)

Full load in AIDA is not the same as full load in OCCT / Prime95 / Intel Burn Test or any other stress application. They are all different and have various testing methods. Prime95 got hotter because  of AVX(2) and you always want to use a heavy test like that for stressing. AIDA is nice as long as you're not serious about stability, honestly, or if you only ever test in AIDA and leave some headroom.

1.24V? I would say 75-78 degrees at the very most.

Also, try HWInfo for sensor data, it may provide more insight (and offers literally EVERY single number/sensor)


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 10, 2014)

I had a Core 2 Duo E6600 with the stock cooler which worked okay for a little while but after re-mounting it 2 times the plastic feet got worn out so it wasn't holding the cooler against the CPU tight enough enabling the CPU to overheat very easily until it got to the point where it wasn't moving enough heat to even get it to boot into Windows.

All in all, replace the cooler first. If the cooler isn't scalding hot to the touch when it claims your CPU is running that hot, then you really need a better CPU cooler. If the heat sink is burning hot, you need more airflow in your case.

All in all: Stop beeting the crap out of your CPU until you get the temperature thing figured out, it should not idle anywhere near 60-80 degrees Celsius, even with a stock cooler. I've seen a 2600k on a stock cooler have incredibly better numbers than this.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 10, 2014)

His cooler doesn't have push pins.

People are way too quick at jumping to conclusions. We are at page 2 and OP has yet to complete solid testing rounds with the same application after a good remount...

Test consistently or we can keep going at this for days.


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 10, 2014)

Vayra86 said:


> Full load in AIDA is not the same as full load in OCCT / Prime95 / Intel Burn Test or any other stress application. They are all different and have various testing methods. Prime95 got hotter because  of AVX(2) and you always want to use a heavy test like that for stressing. AIDA is nice as long as you're not serious about stability, honestly, or if you only ever test in AIDA and leave some headroom.
> 
> 1.24V? I would say 75-78 degrees at the very most.
> 
> Also, try HWInfo for sensor data, it may provide more insight (and offers literally EVERY single number/sensor)



When I run Prime95 it hits 95 degrees instantaneously even at stock clocks


Aquinus said:


> I had a Core 2 Duo E6600 with the stock cooler which worked okay for a little while but after re-mounting it 2 times the plastic feet got worn out so it wasn't holding the cooler against the CPU tight enough enabling the CPU to overheat very easily until it got to the point where it wasn't moving enough heat to even get it to boot into Windows.
> 
> All in all, replace the cooler first. If the cooler isn't scalding hot to the touch when it claims your CPU is running that hot, then you really need a better CPU cooler. If the heat sink is burning hot, you need more airflow in your case.
> 
> All in all: Stop beeting the crap out of your CPU until you get the temperature thing figured out, it should not idle anywhere near 60-80 degrees Celsius, even with a stock cooler. I've seen a 2600k on a stock cooler have incredibly better numbers than this.


I'm not using the stock cooler anymore, and I'm idling around 29-33 degrees atm which is good. It's the LOAD temps that are high



Vayra86 said:


> People are way too quick at jumping to conclusions. We are at page 2 and OP has yet to complete solid testing rounds with the same application after a good remount...
> 
> Test consistently or we can keep going at this for days.



I can't use Prime 95 as it immediately exceeds 90 degrees, I'd rather not constantly keep using it. Is that unreasonable?


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 10, 2014)

El_Mayo said:


> When I run Prime95 it hits 95 degrees instantaneously even at stock clocks
> 
> I'm not using the stock cooler anymore, and I'm idling around 29-33 degrees atm which is good. It's the LOAD temps that are high
> 
> ...



No of course not, just be careful with jumping to conclusions based on a different test, you saw the difference yourself when using AIDA. A faulty chip is highly unlikely, though it can happen, but really is the last thing to consider. The fact it jumps up immediately but shows a lower increase under AIDA does not point to a faulty sensor, but a bad mount / bad paste / bad airflow or indeed perhaps a faulty cooler. Apply as little paste as humanly possible, the pressure of the cooler will do the work for you.

For reference, a True Spirit 140 should do 85 degrees max up to about 1.27 vCore, and with quality paste may even do better. I would not want to go much higher on that cooler to be safe, 1.296 is pushing it.

Like others have suggested, skip AIDA and use OCCT from now on, it offers AVX and non-AVX testing, u can test one or more cores at a time and it gives you a shitload of graphs to analyze (things like LLC for example, which can drastically affect stability). Combined with HWinfo you've got a pretty solid view on things.

Last question: did you clean the base of the cooler and the IHS after your remount(s)? Paste residue will negatively affect your temps.


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 10, 2014)

Vayra86 said:


> No of course not, just be careful with jumping to conclusions based on a different test, you saw the difference yourself when using AIDA. A faulty chip is highly unlikely, though it can happen, but really is the last thing to consider. The fact it jumps up immediately but shows a lower increase under AIDA does not point to a faulty sensor, but a bad mount / bad paste / bad airflow or indeed perhaps a faulty cooler.
> 
> For reference, a True Spirit 140 should do 85 degrees max up to about 1.27 vCore, and with quality paste may even do better. I would not want to go much higher on that cooler to be safe, 1.296 is pushing it.
> 
> Like others have suggested, skip AIDA and use OCCT from now on, it offers AVX and non-AVX testing, u can test one or more cores at a time and it gives you a shitload of graphs to analyze (things like LLC for example, which can drastically affect stability). Combined with HWinfo you've got a pretty solid view on things.



Okay I will get HWinfo and try Oct. There doesn't appear to be anything wrong with my heatsink and I mounted the heatsink pretty tight but I will try a reseat with less paste tonight


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 10, 2014)

El_Mayo said:


> I'm not using the stock cooler anymore, and I'm idling around 29-33 degrees atm which is good. It's the LOAD temps that are high


I didn't catch that. Those are the kinds of idle temps I have. Haswell, like IVB, has paste between the heat spreader and the die itself, so that could be a little bit of what you're seeing. 75-80 isn't unrealistic from everything I've read. I personally don't like bringing my SB-E chip over 70*C but that's a personal preference.

It seems to me that the new cooler did what it was supposed to. High temps could be due to the wrong voltages being bumped for stability. Unfortunately my lack of experience with Haswell CPUs won't be of any help, but this thread might tell you what you want to know moving forward: Intel Haswell Overclocking Clubhouse.


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 11, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> I didn't catch that. Those are the kinds of idle temps I have. Haswell, like IVB, has paste between the heat spreader and the die itself, so that could be a little bit of what you're seeing. 75-80 isn't unrealistic from everything I've read. I personally don't like bringing my SB-E chip over 70*C but that's a personal preference.
> 
> It seems to me that the new cooler did what it was supposed to. High temps could be due to the wrong voltages being bumped for stability. Unfortunately my lack of experience with Haswell CPUs won't be of any help, but this thread might tell you what you want to know moving forward: Intel Haswell Overclocking Clubhouse.



Yeah the cooler is doing an okay job, it just can't hack the Prime95 load. It seems. Part of me doesn't mind as my gaming load is tolerable, it's just annoying that I can't fully test stability!

reseated the heatsink just now, here's what it looked like.











wiped it all off an reseated with this amount of paste this time











Vayra86 said:


> Last question: did you clean the base of the cooler and the IHS after your remount(s)? Paste residue will negatively affect your temps.



forgot to answer, yeah I wipe it all of every time


----------



## vega22 (Oct 11, 2014)

El_Mayo said:


> Yeah it definitely feels like something's up with the sensor, if you have a look at my screenshot above, compared to what it's doing now, also unlike the above post the chip is actually running at 4.4ghz





El_Mayo said:


> This is completely stock settings. I'm going to try uninstalling AI Suite III, that's the only thing that's different between today and the previous screenshot



that makes no sense, is either 1 or other dude?



El_Mayo said:


> Cheap chinese stuff presumably, £1.50 for 30g, everything's been looking good this past week, temps have looked normal, maxing out around 81 under full load with AIDA 64 at 1.24V



sounds like something which would not help in heat transfer



El_Mayo said:


> Yeah the cooler is doing an okay job, it just can't hack the Prime95 load. It seems. Part of me doesn't mind as my gaming load is tolerable, it's just annoying that I can't fully test stability!
> 
> reseated the heatsink just now, here's what it looked like.
> 
> ...



yea that tim looks like milky crap. get some good tim and try again.

could also just be that you lucked out on the ic loto. better tim under the ihs does not mean better tim application....


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 11, 2014)

marsey99 said:


> that makes no sense, is either 1 or other dude?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was speculating whether it was the software that was messing up my temp readings but I've ruled that out now

I don't know what you mean by IC loto. also that's true but I'm at least hoping for slightly better temps seeing as my most recent tim application should be better than my last one which had a load of air bubbles


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 11, 2014)

I said this at the start replace the cooler that one is a piece of crap
temps are smack where they should be for that cooler


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 11, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> I said this at the start replace the cooler that one is a piece of crap
> temps are smack where they should be for that cooler



what other cooler would you recommend around the same price tho?


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 11, 2014)

Have a good look at your CPU.  On the right hand side there is zero contact between your heatsink and CPU.  I would pull your CPU out and check it with a straight edge ruler from corner to corner and from side to side.  Hold it up to a window and check for daylight.  It looks like to me that the heat spreader over top of the CPU cores is not square.  You can go and buy another heatsink but that is probably not going to fix the problem if it is the heat spreader.  Your CPU looks like it is a good candidate for some lapping to square it up.

BTW, your sensors are fine.  When RealTemp shows LOG in the Thermal Status area, that means the CPU has started thermal throttling because it exceeded the maximum safe operating temperature.  Prime95 which uses the AVX and AVX 2 instructions is a beast.  Everything has to be perfect or your temps will go through the roof.


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 11, 2014)

Darn, unclewebb bet me to posting... oh well, here is mine.

Just adding my 2 cents... those pics sort of look like the cooler was not sitting level on the CPU and you are losing approx. 15% coverage give or take some.
It looks to be raised on the side where the memory is.
You may wanna check that the base and top plates mounted correctly and not resting on anything... same with the cooler/fans.
Does that top plate clear those caps?

Side note: I had a cooler whose pipes rested on the caps one time, making it sit uneven; and, it gave me good idle temps; but, poor (high) temps at max. testing.


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 11, 2014)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835856002
his heatsink moutingl ooks fine the paste is like that because he twisted it taking it off there is no way its gonna hit anything because the mount plate sits above that
its a thin 140MM cooler made for silent operation not performance
http://www.overclockers.com/thermalright-true-spirit-140-heatsink-review/
op has a chip that runs a little hot and a cooler that`s not quiet up to the task
if price is a issue check the buy/sell/forsale threads here on tpu


----------



## Vario (Oct 11, 2014)

Bad paste, bad mount, and slightly undersized heatsink for 1.3volts.  Try new paste first, then if that doesn't work, new heatsink.  1.3v is the point where modern Intels start getting really hot.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Oct 11, 2014)

I would have recommended an NH-U14s.

After seeing how bad the spread is at the lower right of the IHS, I definitely agree that you should check how square the top of the heat spreader is. The other thing that could cause that is insufficient mounting pressure, but seeing how consistent the thickness of the paste is on the left side, I doubt that it is that off center.


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 11, 2014)

Vario said:


> Bad paste, bad mount, and slightly undersized heatsink for 1.3volts.  Try new paste first, then if that doesn't work, new heatsink.  1.3v is the point where modern Intels start getting really hot.



it's hot as shit even at 1.2V if I run Prime! I'm gonna see if I can send it up to Scan and get money back and look into a better cooler. Anything by Be Quiet or Noctua. If not then I'll just have to live with it and run it at only 4.5ghz


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 11, 2014)

1.296v for the DC chip is waaay to much... I run mine at 1.185 @ 4.6 and even 1.30 for 4.9ghz.

Something isnt right for sure. If you clear the cmos and dont touch anything and load optimized settings and then boot straight into the bios what is the cpu voltage reading beside the auto setting?


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 12, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> 1.296v for the DC chip is waaay to much... I run mine at 1.185 @ 4.6 and even 1.30 for 4.9ghz.
> 
> Something isnt right for sure. If you clear the cmos and dont touch anything and load optimized settings and then boot straight into the bios what is the cpu voltage reading beside the auto setting?



removed the CMOS battery and hit F5 and the default voltage is 1.2. I've left everything at auto and reduced my voltage to 1.18 

edit: it just BSOD'd  at 1.184V/stock clocks cos I'm running WCG in the background. It's not as good a chip as yours it seems! lol


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 12, 2014)

high temps under prime are NORMAL even under a H105 water cooler 80C is gonna happen


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 12, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> high temps under prime are NORMAL even under a H105 water cooler 80C is gonna happen


But it's more like 95+ tho


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 12, 2014)

El_Mayo said:


> But it's more like 95+ tho


you aren't running a 105


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 12, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> you aren't running a 105



This is true! It's just a hot chip then I guess! And a shit overclocker!


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 12, 2014)

either way if you wanna take the cooler out of the equation without spending any money throw the stock cooler back on it and see what happens
every benchmark on the spirt 140 tells me its way under powered for the job it gets upwards of ~70C with overclocked i7 950 and those run cooler then your particular chip does ..


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 13, 2014)

@El_Mayo  holy shit 1.20v is extremely high. Mine is  either 1.040 ... I'd  swap it if you are still in the exchange window tbh man.

Download that intel XTU program and run the stress test. It'll show you a bar graph if the CPU it throttling and if so how much.

Edit grab it here..
https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=24075&lang=eng&wapkw=xtu


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Oct 13, 2014)

Hmmm. I've seen a couple of guys running not so great 4790ks on OCN at 4.6GHz 1.3v with hyper 212 EVOs... I really don't think that 1.2v is particularly high, since many water cooled rigs are running at 1.35+

Guys at OCN have been telling me 22nm runs fine on air at 1.3v and 1.4ish on water... Guess his cooler is not up to the job...

Definitely +1 the XTU suggestion though.


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 13, 2014)

1.2 to 1.3 isn't "extremely high"
I don't think fullinfustion understands that the difference between 1.2v and 1.18v is 0.02v  especially on a "gold" chip such as his
most chips need 1.20-1.30 or more for 4.5 to 4.8Ghz


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 13, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> either way if you wanna take the cooler out of the equation without spending any money throw the stock cooler back on it and see what happens
> every benchmark on the spirt 140 tells me its way under powered for the job it gets upwards of ~70C with a stock i7 950 and those run cooler then your particular chip does ..





fullinfusion said:


> @El_Mayo  holy shit 1.20v is extremely high. Mine is  either 1.040 ... I'd  swap it if you are still in the exchange window tbh man.
> 
> Download that intel XTU program and run the stress test. It'll show you a bar graph if the CPU it throttling and if so how much.
> 
> ...



Really? I'll find out if my RMA number is still valid and try for a swap haha


GorbazTheDragon said:


> Hmmm. I've seen a couple of guys running not so great 4790ks on OCN at 4.6GHz 1.3v with hyper 212 EVOs... I really don't think that 1.2v is particularly high, since many water cooled rigs are running at 1.35+
> 
> Guys at OCN have been telling me 22nm runs fine on air at 1.3v and 1.4ish on water... Guess his cooler is not up to the job...
> 
> Definitely +1 the XTU suggestion though.



ran it briefly (5 minutes), didn't see any throttling at any point. I've emailed Scan about returning the heatsink and they suggested RMAing the chip first, which I will try to do because tbh this chip couldn't stay stable at 4.6Ghz and 1.3V running WCG. If it can't hack that I don't think it'd pass prime anyway and is a shitty chip. If I get a new chip and it's still as hot then I'll return the heatsink


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 13, 2014)

@OneMoar I believe you believe I don't know the difference between the voltages and trust me when I say this, I've been shown and taught from one of the great masters and I could blow smoke up your ass and most wouldn't know the difference. After a reset of the BIOS and load optimized then reboot straight into the bios and read the CPU , aio/dio cache ect voltages will tell you what kind of chip you have. 1.20v is a BAD chip in heat and voltage for just being stock.. The BIOS reads the chip and sets the volts according to the CPU.. 

I don't have a golden chip, I have a chip that has some degradation and I tell you its not from heat. Its the volts that kill these chips. 1.30v is borderline and 1.32 is the top limit if you want a chip that's going to last for some time. I was running 4.9 @ 1.36- 1.3750 volts and it ran great for a few weeks but sudden bsod's was telling me wohaa I can't handle those volts. I can run 5ghz for a quick cinibench run and pass and hit mid 80's so your saying I don't know voltage difference?

And @ the guy talking about OCN and there voltages, well let's see how many start to die suddenly.. I've seen a number of them in other posts killing them selves and with not much more then 1.35v

I'm not sure what chip your running @OneMoar but I assure you these DC chips are different in power then the 4770k. Just look at the aio and dio voltage difference and how the ring bus on a DC reacts to voltage and how it scales. I've spent many nights testing g and giving my info to Dave to help in his hasswell oc guide part 2 so stay tuned and there's going to be a lot of info that's going to blow your hair back guys n gals


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Oct 13, 2014)

1.2v@4.4GHz is hardly unheard of on haswell... Remember that the 4790ks are hardly better binned than the 4770ks, the only difference is in the IVR and TIM

Those guys were running 1.3v for months on a 4670k since a month or so after the chips were hitting the market. Heck, there are guys running IB chips at 1.35+v with water loops and they are still going fine...


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 14, 2014)

Your totally missing the point.. The bios reads the chip ok, then the board sets a minimum working voltage. If you ppl read my post about clearing the CMOS and when in the bios where it says exit and save changes there is an option to load optimized settings. Click that and when the board restarts go directly into the bios and read the CPU volts beside auto and that shows the voltage number.. Lower is better ok.. And I had ivy and ran 4.6 24/7 at 1.3750 volts for well over a year. Ivy and hasswell are 2 totally different chips. Ivy has voltages tied to other parts of the chip where hasswell have there voltages totally independent of one n other


----------



## RealNeil (Oct 16, 2014)

Someone's post about your CPU cooler's review was intriguing to me, so I went and read it. I don't like that they have the base of the heatsink warped on purpose. (see pic below)



I would buy another cooler with a dual fan setup. (push/pull airflow is the best) I like the looks of the *Cooler-Master Vapor Chamber coolers.*  (you can add a second fan for push/pull and get the performance you need)






El_Mayo said:


> Yeah the cooler is doing an okay job, it just can't hack the Prime95 load. It seems. Part of me doesn't mind as my gaming load is tolerable, it's just annoying that I can't fully test stability!
> 
> reseated the heatsink just now, here's what it looked like.
> 
> ...


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 16, 2014)

RealNeil said:


> Someone's post about your CPU cooler's review was intriguing to me, so I went and read it. I don't like that they have the base of the heatsink warped on purpose. (see pic below)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I agree, I lapp alot of my cooling and all the convex does is press the center of the cpu down in the center. What if someone had it to tight, then snap goes the silicon lol.


----------



## RealNeil (Oct 16, 2014)

You would have to tighten the crap out of it to get that much warp out of it.
I have an *Enermax ETS T40* around here that was always a great air cooler. It's base is flat, like it should be.
The only reason that I quit using it was to try out an AIO cooler on the i7 system it was in.


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 21, 2014)

Intel agreed to swap the chip so if its still the same then it's just a disappointing cooler! haha


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 22, 2014)

the way i see this thread....


----------



## RealNeil (Oct 22, 2014)

El_Mayo said:


> Intel agreed to swap the chip so if its still the same then it's just a disappointing cooler! haha



You'll let us know how that goes?


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 22, 2014)

RealNeil said:


> You'll let us know how that goes?


Well I dunno if my temps are still that high then there's nothing I can do about it but if anyone's interested I can post an  update. Wouldn't be too bothered tho, hopefully my replacement chip will overclock better


----------



## Toothless (Oct 22, 2014)

I'd love to know how the swap goes. It'll give us a pretty good look on how (bad) that cooler is.


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 22, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> I'd love to know how the swap goes. It'll give us a pretty good look on how (bad) that cooler is.



Hahaha it's not bad... Its just... Quiet  does alright with a gaming and editing load


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 31, 2014)

New chip is here, gonna see what temps I get this go around, expecting pretty much the same temps but hopefully better overclocks


----------



## maftul (Nov 8, 2015)

Sorry for bumping this thread but it seems I cannot send PMs since I am new, so I have to bump this thread instead.  I was looking for clues online regarding the issue I have with my cooler (the same Thermalright True Spirit Power 140) until I came across this topic. Assuming that El_Mayo is still around, can you tell us what happened after you got your CPU replacement?

I have bought the same cooler for my i7-5820k but my temps are no way nearly as good as they should be; they are much better than El_Mayo's but I am experiencing this strange situation in which under full load, half of my CPU is up to 13 degrees warmer than the other half which doesn't make sense whatsoever. I have reseated the cooler once and reapplied thermal paste (I am using GELID GC-Extreme which is a pretty high-end thermal paste) and during doing so, I noticed a similar paste distribution to what was reported here; as in, parts of my CPU was not even covered by the paste. The second time I made sure to apply enough paste and in a different configuration to make sure the whole CPU surface will be covered but it didn't make much difference; even though my temps are slightly lower now, the 10-13 degree difference (on full load with prime95) between my odd-numbered and even-numbered cores stayed the same. Any ideas? I am wondering whether it is the cooler not sitting properly on the CPU surface or I got a half-broken CPU.


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 8, 2015)

90c is completely normal for the stock cooler if you are running prime or IBT


----------

